# berries?



## carbon (Jun 16, 2013)

I have no clue what these are. They are about the size of a big sprinkle. There are no leaves just stems with these berries.


----------



## carbon (Jun 16, 2013)

Nobody?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Sorry. I've never seen anything like it before.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

I have that here in the woods but idk what it is


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

It looks a lot like garden huckleberry, but those berries sure are tiny for that?
There seems to be more than one type of leaf in your pic... Which leaf is attached to the plant / berries you are trying to identify?
If its the long, pointy, serrated one than I will stick with my first guess that it is part of the nightshade family. Otherwise, could it be hedera helix? (ivy)


----------



## carbon (Jun 16, 2013)

That's the odd part there's no leaves attached to the berries. It's just a stem with berries.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Yea, a little teeny woody vinelike stem and berries, but no leaves...


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Looks to me like the blue cranberry type of bush I planted
last year. Forgot the exact name, but this year it had tiny
berries clustered just like in your picture. The leaves should 
look pretty much like those from a cranberry bush.


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

It looks a little like lantana, which is poisonous. Can't guarantee it, though.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Not lantana. It doesn't survive Ohio winters.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Maybe you could watch it more closely. I don't believe any plant can survive without leaves at some time during its growing season.


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

Danaus29 said:


> Not lantana. It doesn't survive Ohio winters.


Maybe you could check again.

The more I've looked, the more it's looked like it.

There's an Ohio Uni. publication that says lantanas have become wild there. Not common, but they create enough trash to let some of them overwinter.

That picture, the twigs look like it, particularly that one up the right of the picture, and some of those under it. Even the pointy dentate leaves bottom centre of the picture look like it, although they ought to look more crinkly like the leaves top left side of picture.


I'm still not sure, though.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

I have a lantana in a pot but to me this doesn't look exactly like it. Maybe a close relative?


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Blue muffin cranberry plant, I believe.
Look up viburnum dentatum 'Christom'


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

No but now I want one lol


----------

